# AED45K for ADMA-OPCO



## renga_lar

Hi,
I am being offered a job by ADMA-OPCO and am having a hard time deciding on taking up the offer. I was hoping to get some feedback from all of you before making the decision.

Its a direct hire position (grade 15) with the following terms:
- Monthly lump sum salary of AED45K
- 42 working day annual leave
- medical insurance
- interest free car purchase loan
- end of service benefit 
- air passage on initial and termination only

my biggest problem with this offer is that accomodation is not part of this package and i know that accomodation cost is not cheap in AD

Is this an offer worth taking? I have till end of this month to decide...


----------



## s&s

Hi there


Accommodation is not cheap but I stay in a 4 bed villa in al reef, an expat prevalent area, and pay 140k per year. If you don't have to pay school fees it's a great salary. Now, that's what you need to worry about, because that is costly!!

I think that's a great salary and you will do well here with that.


----------



## renga_lar

Thanks for your reply s&s.
i dont have kids - so that's a relief...

It was also mentioned in the contract that i am eligible for bonus - but the amount was not disclosed. would also like to know what kind of amount should i be expecting?


----------



## s&s

The bonus amount would depend on your company.

You would need to check with them directly.


----------



## renga_lar

thanks S&S


----------



## AlexDhabi

It is OK but not great for an all-inclusive salary. 
Remember also that most landlords expect you to pay the rent one year in full in advance.


----------



## shahramghaem

For start it is ok. But if you can provide your role and position in the job offer, I may be able to help with the figure more.


----------



## renga_lar

Thanks guys for all your feedback. Definitely helped in making my decision to sign the offer letter. BTW, was told that the salary package offered was non-negotiable.


----------



## Iahmedplan

shahramghaem said:


> For start it is ok. But if you can provide your role and position in the job offer, I may be able to help with the figure more.


Dear Shah, 

Does ADMA offer housing or they pay you housing and what kind of basic salary an Maintenance Engineer can expect.

Regards
Ahmed


----------



## newkidontheblock

How can people on here say 45k per month is an ok salary!! its more than enough to support a family, live in a nice place, drive a nice car and save.

I honestly think people on this forum try to deter people from coming here. 
I am here a short time and even i realise that is more than enough to live a very good lifestyle here

Im on less than that and i have no issues. living in a large modern 2 bedroom flat on the corniche, drive a nice 4x4, eating out 3 times a week and go drinking once a week

My feeling is that if you are on 25k plus you will be ok here, any more than that is a bonus


----------



## newkidontheblock

did you take the offer?


----------

